# Rogue kangaroo



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Soon to be a made for TV movie.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-pacific-14287357


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

OMG! I've petted one at the local animal farm...they are HUGE and their legs are so powerful. Nice...


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

At least Grandma wasn't a wussy - she fought back with a broom. You go, Grandma!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I've seen those things fight and they can take down a grown man. She's lucky to be alive.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

She should have taped it and been in the next Jackass.


----------

